# Der Orlik Stausee in Tschechien



## Bony (7. Juli 2004)

Guten tach auch.

Ich fahre nun zum wiederholten Mal nach Tschechien zum Orlik,
um dort mit freunden meinen Angelurlaub zu geniessen.
Bisher haben wir eigentlich immer passabel gefangen.
Nur die Welse machen uns Kopfschmerzen.:c 
Hat jemand hier positivere Erfahrungen gemacht ?
Und Wenn ja , Wie ???

Gruß 


BONY


----------



## Bony (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Orlik Stausee in Tschechien*

Guten Tach auch,


Keiner eine Ahnung vom Orlikwels, oder alle die selben probleme wie wir ?

gruß 

BOny


----------



## Tom (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Orlik Stausee in Tschechien*

Hi Bony!

Ich möchte auch bald mal zum Orlik Stausee. Könntest du mir bitte einige Infos geben:

Wo kauft ihr die Karten?
Darf man Nachtangeln?
Ist übernachten an der Angelstelle erlaubt?
Wie siehts mit Lagerfeuer aus?
Gibt es sonstige Probleme oder irgendwas was man wissen sollte?

Wäre echt toll, ich würde dafür auch einen kleinen Bericht abgeben, sobald ich zurück bin vom Orliksee.

Danke

Tom


----------



## hiasili (9. August 2004)

*AW: Der Orlik Stausee in Tschechien*

Fahre am 14.8. zum wiederholten mal zum orlik, toller see, alles drin!


----------



## Bony (9. August 2004)

*AW: Der Orlik Stausee in Tschechien*

@ hiasili : Ja. Stimme ich dir zu. Erzähl mal etwas zu den Welsen . 



BoNy


----------



## woelflein (9. August 2004)

*AW: Der Orlik Stausee in Tschechien*

hallo, 
im "blinker" ausgabe 07/04 ist ein grosser bericht über den orlikstausee,
mit tips, wo und wie teuer man karten bekommt usw......


----------

